# Tivo with ntl



## deesee (Nov 4, 2002)

Yes i know this has been brought up before, but i wondered if the fault is still there,ie, tivo not changing channels correctly on the Samsung ntl stb. The reason i ask now is that ntl phoned me and offered me their family pack for £2-50 per month for a year, seems almost to good to turn down, better channel selection than freeview, that tivo runs off at the moment.


----------



## Fozzie (Sep 3, 2001)

Mine's been 100%, using the info I posted >>here<<


----------



## masher (May 23, 2002)

I'm told that the last code download (to allow VOD functionality) also included several bug fixes, one of which was for the so-called 'memory leakage' problem that caused this issue.

I must say that I haven't tried it though: I still have Fozzie's Fix in place.


----------



## Fozzie (Sep 3, 2001)

Where did you get that info from masher? I'll wait though for someone to test it before I scratch around amongst bundles of cables to remove the timer


----------



## masher (May 23, 2002)

I work for ntl.

The only eason I haven't tried it myself is because it's a pain in the backside having to pull the TV out of spaghetti corner. I suppose I should though.


----------



## Fozzie (Sep 3, 2001)

I think you should  Do you know what the version number is of the new software?
Ta.


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

I'd keep the timer - if you come back from a 2 week holiday and discover "The channel is currently unavailable, press OK" instead of all your programmes - you can loose your temper.

When I originally fitted a mains timer to my Telewest driven Tivo this was the reason. It was just a pleasant surprise that the reliability of channel changing improved.

The only downside I know of is that restarting the cable box will probably pick up software updates as soon as they are released. I understand that the box checks it's software version on boot and updates if it's 'out of date'. As you'll end up with updates eventually anyway I can't see this as a major drawback.


----------



## Fozzie (Sep 3, 2001)

AMc said:


> I'd keep the timer - if you come back from a 2 week holiday and discover "The channel is currently unavailable, press OK" instead of all your programmes - you can loose your temper.


Absolutely, which is why I wanted someone else to test it first


----------



## deesee (Nov 4, 2002)

Thanks Guys It was not the family pack they were offering, it was the basic pack, i asked if i could cancel if i had problem with my tivo, after speaking to the managers managers manager ,i was told that there were no problems, but if there were i could cancel, he also said that the £2-50 per mth was not just for the year but infinitum. Whilst i was waiting for the managers manager to ring back i looked up the base pack ont tinternet, and foud the only channel they were offering, that i would record that was not on freeview, was TCM, so i decided rather sheepishly to decline their offer after all the work they had put in, they were not best pleased, and who can blame them. I believe anyone who has telephone and broadband with ntl could get this offer, could that someone be you.


----------



## masher (May 23, 2002)

Fozzie - it shows as 3_3L_P2N_N_S2100 on my Samsung. The final 5 digits pertain to the box type, I believe, so that may differ for some. The code has been rolled out nationally so everyone should have it. I'm not sure if the version number will be different for Bromley platform set tops though (I'm fed from the Langley platform).

I took the bull by the horns last night and removed my timer. 
I'll let you know in a few days!


----------



## Fozzie (Sep 3, 2001)

Thanks masher. Good luck


----------



## masher (May 23, 2002)

Well, I'd say it's been fixed!

I've been running it for about a week now with no reboots and It seems pretty stable - getting about 95% of channel changes correct. That's about the same average that I was getting whilst using the timer to reboot it several times a week.

Now, if I could just get that last 5%...


----------



## Fozzie (Sep 3, 2001)

Hmmm, I'm getting 100% with the timer rebooting only twice a week. Do I risk trying without it...


----------

